# sizes of g/h



## Cinderella (Nov 29, 2006)

No, I'm not getting one. For those of you who do have a g/h, I just wondered it's dimensions and how many orchids you grow.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 29, 2006)

Cinderella said:


> No, I'm not getting one. For those of you who do have a g/h, I just wondered it's dimensions and how many orchids you grow.



Hi Cinderella,

I have a 30 x 50 foot greenhouse and have more than one thousand orchids.


----------



## bwester (Nov 29, 2006)

mine is 12x8 and 8 feet tall. My dad and I built it from salvaged lumber. I have a little over 100 plants in it of various types


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

8X14 and 8ft tall at peak. About 300 plants (excluding seedlings)


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 29, 2006)

17' x 21 for size and around 800 orchids


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2006)

1.654 orchids / SF average. However data shows that Rick's GH is actually a very crowded orchid closet.oke:


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2006)

NYEric said:


> 1.654 orchids / SF average. However data shows that Rick's GH is actually a very crowded orchid closet.oke:



I have to crawl through it too. If I gain much more wieght I won't be able to even do that without constantly crashing into stuff.:sob:

I have allot of hanging stuff too, so its very 3D.

I also think that once Peter hit a thousand he stopped counting. (Could be 2000, and he's hiding the actuall number from his wife).


----------



## Cinderella (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow you guys have some large collections. Makes me feel like a pipsqueak. There's always the future!


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2006)

Cinderella said:


> Wow you guys have some large collections. Makes me feel like a pipsqueak. There's always the future!



There's always a bigger fish out there so don't feel intimidated. 

I found that somewhere around 100 plants you are just about guaranteed to have something in bloom year round. After that you're just feeding the addiction, getting into work later and later to take care of everything, until you have to quit your job and go pro.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, if you get some mature plants you can have year-round orchid flowers at about 100 plants. And dont feel intimidated by these collections it's like money, you can never have too much. Most of these people still need [want] more plants. And Rick I'm 5'-10" and 160 Lbs and I knock over plants about 3 times a week when I bend over to water something, so don't worry about the weight.:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

NYEric said:


> And Rick I'm 5'-10" and 160 Lbs and I knock over plants about 3 times a week when I bend over to water something, so don't worry about the weight.:rollhappy:



OK, but I already have 20 lbs on you, for the same height.


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Y'all need fortification for caring for all those plants. 
Maybe I need to buy more, so I can eat more!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, is there a correlation between the number of orchids one has and one's weight???? :sob: oke:


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I'm 6'4" and 240, looks like I need some more Paphs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

Tony said:


> Well, I'm 6'4" and 240


With an avatar like that!???


----------



## Cinderella (Dec 3, 2006)

there is a correlation; I'm puny.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2006)

To me the correlation is the more I spend on plants the less I can spend on food so I stay slim!oke:


----------

